# Did I pay too much-should I rescind



## Cheeto (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi all. Just got back from a presentation at the Parc Soleil HGVC in Orlando and bought (directly from Hilton). After some quick research on the Internet and this forum, I'm thinking I paid way too much and am leaning towards rescission but would like to get some thoughts from more experienced people. 

1.  I paid about $12,000 for 3400 points in a one bedroom every other year. 

2.  Maintenance fees, taxes etc run about $800 on my active year and $115 club dues on the off year. (deeded to Tuscany village). 

3.  We are only looking to vacation 4-6 nights every other year or so (a minimal package) because we do a lot of non resort type travel (staying with friends, etc) so we don't want a ton of points. 

4.  In all fairness, we really liked the accommodations, people, and variety of resorts.

5.  We like the idea of a small vacation club package and are considering purchasing a resale HGVC or DVC. The majority of our travel would most likely be on the east coast with occasional trips farther. 

My question:

Did I pay too much and should I rescind?  Please respond as soon as possible as our rescission window is closing. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 20, 2011)

*Rescinda-Sinda-Sinda.*




Cheeto said:


> Did I pay too much and should I rescind?


Yes & yes. 

Get out of it while you can. 

Nothing that the timeshare companies sell at full freight is worth the money -- & that goes for HGVC right along with all the rest. 

Buy timeshares resale.  Save thousands of dollars on exactly the same thing, or the equivalent, or something even better. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 20, 2011)

WAY too much - rescind. 

There is very little that any developer offers that makes buying retail a better value than resale.  This offer - EOY for only 3400 points - isn't going to get you much in the Hilton system but you are paying 8-10 times what a similar package of resale points would cost you.

Absolutely rescind then learn how to buy at market price thus helping you get real value out of any timeshare purchase. Be happy you found us in time. 

Rescind now. Follow the directions in your contract exactly.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Sep 20, 2011)

Write a letter to rescind right now and mail/fax it as per the instructions for rescinding given to you in your contract!!!. 

This one is not worth more than $1000.


----------



## loafingcactus (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes, the price of the points isn't the biggest problem in my book.  The biggest problem is that you've got something almost impossible to re-sell and the mf are high for the points.  Look on eBay and you'll see that these little points packages frequently go unsold.


----------



## miketv (Sep 20, 2011)

I agree with the others that that is way too much for what you're getting.

It's a smart move to check here, I saved a bundle reading these forums and following their advise.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 20, 2011)

Add my voice to the chorus. Rescind. Never buy retail. Pocket the difference- better yet- take more vacations.

Jim Ricks


----------



## semicycler (Sep 20, 2011)

For reference, both of my timeshares were bought resale this past spring.  I paid $6K for 4800 pts at the Parc Soleil, and $12K for 7000 pts at the Flamingo, both every year usage.

Rescind, do your research here, and then buy resale through a reputable real estate agent.  Search for both Seth and Judy.

Good Luck!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 20, 2011)

*eBay All The Way.*




semicycler said:


> Rescind, do your research here, and then buy resale through a reputable real estate agent.


Or, if that's too tame, roll up your sleeves & get down & dirty shopping for rock bottom timeshares on line via eBay. 

_Full Disclosure*:*_  Our 2 most recent timeshare purchases (2010) were via eBay.  Ditto 1 back in 2003.  None of those are HGVC, however. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Sep 20, 2011)

Here is a link to an ebay auction for approximately the same number of points. Huge difference in price. 

elaine


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 20, 2011)

*Location, Location, Location.*




glypnirsgirl said:


> Here is a link to an ebay auction for approximately the same number of points. Huge difference in price


HGVC Sea World is outstanding. 

By contrast, that other, newer, Orlando HGVC Parc Soleil timeshare is way out all by itself in a barren field of scrub palmettos.  (Not that there's anything wrong with that.  I mean, lots of people staying at Parc Soleil have cars & thus can go anywhere they want any time they want, even to WDW & Sea World & Universal Studios & I don't know what-all.)  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## djs (Sep 20, 2011)

Just follow the instructions in your paperwork to a T.  No need to call the resort and ask if you should be doing anything else.  The more you limit your contact with the resort/salesperson the less chance you have of being convinced to restructure into another deal.


----------



## yumdrey (Sep 20, 2011)

check ebay auction link above.
start bidding price is $995 and no one is bidding on it.
3400 points is very small to use. And yours is every other year use.
rescind when you can!


----------



## phil1ben (Sep 20, 2011)

For about that same initial price you can probably get a 7000 platinum point every year package on the resale market. The MF would be higher--perhaps 1050-1200/year. For about $8-9,000 you can easily get a 5000 point every year gold package. This is not even a close call. You can buy the package you bought for a fraction of what you paid.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 20, 2011)

*RESCIND* in the exact same way as instructed in your contract, even  if you think there's a better way.

But know this: The HGVC system is (as you've been told) flexible, user-friendly, and its C/S reps are actually helpful. That is true, and once you are thru the door, you will find the program worth its weight.

In addition to eBay, check out listings from these two TUG members who are reputable brokers that specialize in HGVC...
Judy K. ... See: http://judikoz.com/
 Seth Nock ... See: http://www.sellingtimeshares.net/


----------



## rgong (Sep 21, 2011)

*Yes, Rescind.*

Just in case the previous 14 posts weren't enough ... RESCIND.

Hmm... Parc Soleil... 3400 biennial points... ~$12K... this is sounding vaguely familiar.

And by the way... I am now an HGVC owner - bought more points RESALE for a fraction of that original $12K. And along with just about everyone else here in the HGVC forum, I agree that it's a very nice system.  Good luck!


----------



## Aptman (Sep 21, 2011)

*Rescind, of course, but please, RTFF*

First of all, I'm not trying to be mean here, so please take it as a the quasi humorous/quasi serious post it's meant to be....

But, I'm curious about how it happens that someone plunks down $12k, goes home, does an internet search or two, finds TUG, figures out how to sign up for a guest account on TUG, finds the HGVC forum, and figures out how to post, meaning they've done plenty of reading at this point, and still doesn't know or haven't seen the innumerable previous questions where people say that they should rescind!!!

Cheeto, this is not directed at you in particular, in that it's only like the 100th time or so that I've seen someone post the exact same question, usually with a couple of follow up posts attempting to justify what they've purchased (and sometimes with even a supporter or two who says MAYBE don't rescind).  The answers are ALWAYS the same.  I'm just wondering how it is that people have seen these 100 previous posts where people have done the exact same thing and are all urged to rescind, and yet feel the need to pose the question regardless.  If they haven't seen those posts, how can you do all of the above research and not have seen all those posts?

For everyone's edification, the only people on this forum are those who bought resale and those who got scammed buying retail and will never do it again (there are a few seemingly very rich people here for whom Elite status is a draw and don't regret buying retain - they're a distinct minority).  

Hopefully the next person who is thinking of posting this question will come across some of these posts and say "I think I can safely rescind without asking everyone and letting them know how badly I got scammed."  I mean, how does that escape so many people anyways?  And do people really need to let everyone know how bad you are saying "no?"


----------



## siesta (Sep 22, 2011)

Aptman said:


> First of all, I'm not trying to be mean here, so please take it as a the quasi humorous/quasi serious post it's meant to be....
> 
> But, I'm curious about how it happens that someone plunks down $12k, goes home, does an internet search or two, finds TUG, figures out how to sign up for a guest account on TUG, finds the HGVC forum, and figures out how to post, meaning they've done plenty of reading at this point, and still doesn't know or haven't seen the innumerable previous questions where people say that they should rescind!!!
> 
> ...


 typically when people are presented with information that runs counter to what they originally conceived as "truth" (in this instance a "good deal"), the first reaction is often denial or justification. 

My assumption would be that when people research the "deal" they bought into (both monetarily as well as mentally) and find out that they have paid significantly more than they could have, they have a certain amount of doubt that they must clarify by posting their "unique" situation. Some people just need reassurance.


----------



## Cheeto (Sep 22, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks to everyone for the quick responses. Rescission letter was sent (certified mail, confirmation required). I'll reply with info on how HGVC responded.

Aptman, too answer some of your concerns about repeating posts...this is a situation that involves making a decision (about thousands of dollars) in a relatively short time. I had never known a timeshare forum even existed. In my cursory research, I didn't really find out exactly what I should pay for my 3400 pts.  So rather than spending days researching old data, I wanted to get some fresh info-quick. Some states have a very small rescission window.  The only good forums are the ones with lots of participation and current posts. If no one repeated a post, we'd all be looking at stuff that was years old. In a fast changing business world, I discount old information. 

So once again, many thanks for all the good advice and speedy replies. Sorry to pollute the forum with a repeat.


----------



## bdj604 (Sep 22, 2011)

Don't apologize, Cheeto! This is good information and there are always new readers on this site. I think a lot of people sign up for these inexpensive timeshare trips and go into it thinking they would never, ever actually buy, so they don't do research going into it. Then when they get into the presentation, they see that HGVC is a good program and decide they want to be a part of it without having any more information than what the trustworthy salesperson provides them!!


----------



## rgong (Sep 22, 2011)

*Hey Mods - how about a sticky on why/how to rescind?*



Cheeto said:


> Thanks to everyone for the quick responses. Rescission letter was sent (certified mail, confirmation required).
> <snip> Sorry to pollute the forum with a repeat.



Bravo. HGVC will do the right thing and credit you any $$ you deposited with them. And like the previous poster said, no need to apologize. Glad you found the information you needed quickly, confirmed multiple times.  



Aptman said:


> Hopefully the next person who is thinking of posting this question will come across some of these posts and say "I think I can safely rescind without asking everyone and letting them know how badly I got scammed."  I mean, how does that escape so many people anyways?  And do people really need to let everyone know how bad you are saying "no?"



Count me as one who will now let you know "how badly I was scammed" at the Parc Soleil presentation, because honestly at the time I didn't know there was an alternative - the resale market. And even after I found TUG, it was purely by accident I stumbled on a thread about rescinding and buying resale that saved my hide on day 9 of the 10 day window. While it's true this topic comes up with some regularity, thread titles can be misleading (unlike the title for this thread which is right on, kudos to the OP), and unless you're searching for a topic with the right terms you might miss it. I participate in several internet forums and even as an experienced user of various formats, it's not always easy to immediately discover the information you're looking for. So what's the harm in asking a question that's already been asked? Experienced forum members can always link back to a previous thread if the information is still relevant.

Mods - Since rescission is an important topic and a regular question, why not copy this sticky by Denise M that is found in the Starwood section and make it a sticky at the top in the "Newbie's Help" section - and then have similar stickies in the other sections (HGVC, etc.) that includes information specific to that timeshare system? Just a thought.


----------



## Cheeto (Sep 27, 2011)

Update...HGVC accepted my rescission letter with no hassles-well they did ask why I wasn't satisfied but there was no attempt to pressure me to change my mind. It was a very straight forward process. I sent a fax followed up by certified mail. They called as soon as they got the fax and HGVC accepted this as legal written notification, but I would certainly also send a letter with receipt confirmation.


----------



## reddiablosv (Sep 28, 2011)

*Och!*

I paid $1960 for 7K points for EOY and I think I paid too much.


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 29, 2011)

reddiablosv said:


> I paid $1960 for 7K points for EOY and I think I paid too much.



You're right - you did! But at least it isn't $10,000 - you are far better off than those that bought any retail.  Don't be too hard on yourself (and I realize the post was basically tongue in cheek - $1900 a couple years ago was a great deal - today it is about $1500 too much! You can't tuen back time so you did fine assuming you didn't buy this year - if so a reasonably low education cost).


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 29, 2011)

*I Resemble That Remark.*




timeos2 said:


> $1900 a couple years ago was a great deal - today it is about $1500 too much!


We thought we hit the jackpot when we bought an outstanding (non-HGVC) 3BR lock-off Orlando timeshare for $1*,*925 via eBay. 

That was in 2003.  

Times change. 

Last year we gave away that very same outstanding timeshare for nothing (instead of trying to sell it for next to nothing). 

Who'd a-thunk ?  

In 2003, practically nobody. 

Today, we consider ourselves fortunate.  

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

